# comment allumer son g4 par le clavier



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2001)

C'est surement une question facile pour certains, mais connaissez-vous une astuce pour allumer les G4 avec le nouveau clavier apple pro avec un système 9.1 ou 9.04 ? De plus, pouvez-vous m'aiguiller sur des sites qui nous expliquent les trucs et astuces pour Mac.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juillet 2001)

Euh je croit malheuresement, qu'il n'existe pas de moyen.
Ala sortie de l'iMac, y'avait quelqu'un qui avait fait un truc à rajouter sur le port USB qui permetttait ca.Mais après recherche, je n'ai jamais retrouvé.
Donc tu peux essayer de chercher également, mais y'a peu d'espoir.

Sinon, tu prend un écran Apple, et là tu peux  l'allumer depuis l'écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2001)

et pourkoa ne pas remplacer tout simplement ton clavier de G4 par un clavier usb de G3BB , avec lekel tu pourras eteindre du clavier ta tour...


----------



## roro (18 Juillet 2001)

c'est effectivement une solution, mais quand on a gouté au nouveau clavier, c'est difficile de revenir au précédent !


----------

